# بعض المصطلحات في التبريد



## عبير عبد الرحمن (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*Refrigerant : وسيط تبريد
أي مادة تقوم بدور عامل التبريد عن طريق امتصاص الحرارة من جسم آخر.
:58:

Primary refrigerant : وسيط تبريد أولي
المائع الذي ينتج درجة الحرارة المنخفضة عن طريق امتصاص الحرارة أثناء التبخر عند ضغط منخفض ، وطرد الحرارة أثناء التكثف عند ضغط عال.
:58: 

Secondary refrigerant : وسيط تبريد ثانوي
اي وسيط سائل يستخدم في مجموعة تبريد ثانوية بغرض نقل الحرارة من نقطة الى أخرى. 
:58:

Liquid refrigerant : وسيط تبريد سائل
وسيط تبريد متبخر تم تبريده الى درجة حرارة التشبع ، وبذلك تكثّف وتحوّل الى سائل.
:58:

Evaporating refrigerant : وسيط تبريد متبخر
وسيط تبريد حدث له تغيّر في الحالة من سائل الى بخار في مبخر وحدة التبريد.

:58:
Hydrocarbon refrigerant : وسيط تبريد هيدروكربوني
وسيط تبريد من السلسلة البرافينية او الاوليفينية التي تتركب من اتحادات مختلفة لعنصري الهيدروجين والكربون. ( البوتان , الميتان , .. )
:58:

Compressor : ضاغط
مكون أساسي في مجموعة التبريد ذات الإنضغاط بالبخار. وظيفته سحب وسيط التبريد المتبخر عند ضغط منخفض نسبياً من المبخر، وضغطه، ثم تصريفه الى المكثف.
:58: 
Refrigerating Compressor : ضاغط تبريد
مكون أساسي في مجموعة التبريد ذات الإنضغاط بالبخار. وظيفته سحب وسيط التبريد المتبخر عند ضغط منخفض نسبياً من المبخر، وضغطه، ثم تصريفه الى المكثف. وتوجد ثلاثة أنواع من ضواغط تبريد العاملة في وحدات التبريد ذات الإنضغاط بالبخار :
:58:*
*
Reciprocating Compressor : ضاغط مكبسي ( ترددي )
يحتوي على مكبس piston يتحرك في اسطوانة حركة مستقيمة متناوبة في اتجاهين منعاكسين ( للأعلى و للأسفل )، حيث أن الحركة تنتقل الى المكبس عن طريق عمود المرفق الذي يؤدي الى انجاز شوطي السحب والانضغاط بالاسطوانة المجهزة بصمام سحب وصمام طرد.
:58:

Rotary Compressor : ضاغط دوّار
الأجزاء المتحركة لهذا الضاغط هي العضو الدوار، الاكسنتريك، الريشة المنزلقة.

عند تحرّك العضو الدوار حول الاسطوانة، فان نقطة تماسه، تمسح المحيط بجدار الاسطوانة، يدفع البخار بالكامل والمتواجد امام نقطة التماس باتجاه الريشة المنزلقة باتجاه فتحة الطرد، وفي هذه اللحظة وعندما تكون نقطة التماس قد عبرت فتحة السحب، فان دفعة جديدة من بخار وسيط التبريد تمر من المبخر الى الضاغط.
:58:

Centrifugal Compressor : ضاغط نابذي (طرد مركزي)
ويسمّى أيضاً : Turbo Compressor : ضاغط توربيني (عنفي)
ويتألف من حلقات من الأعضاء الدوّارة

يحدث الانضغاط نتيجة لدوران وسيط التبريد المتبخر بسرعة عالية، وتحت تأثير القوة النابذة يقذف وسيط التبريد الى جدار العضو الدوّار داخلاً الى القناة المخصصة.

:58:
Multi stage Compressor : ضاغط متعدد المراحل
ضاغط يتم الإنضغاط فيه لوسيط التبريد على عدة مراحل (كأن يتم في عدد من الاسطوانات)
:58:

Double stage Compressor : ضاغط مزدوج المرحلة
ضاغط يتم الإنضغاط فيه لوسيط التبريد على مرحلتين (كأن يتم في اسطونتين)

:58:
Hermatic Compressor : ضاغط محكم الغلق
ضاغط يكون فيه المحرك الكهربائي داخل غلاف الضاغط ، وتكون التجميعة بأكملها محكمة الغلق ، وتعزل حيّز وسيط التبريد عزلاً تامّاً عن الجو. ويشترط فيه أن يعمل عشرات السنين دون صيانة.
:58: 

Semi hermatic Compressor : ضاغط نصف محكم الغلق
ضاغط يشبه ضاغط محكم الغلق ، إلاّ غلافه الخارجي غير ملحوم بل مربوط بالبراغي والصواميل ، ممّا يسمح بفكّه لإجراء الصيانة عليه.

:58:
Enclosed Compressor : ضاغط مغلق
ضاغط مكبسي (ترددي) تكون فيه الاسطوانات متوضّعة على شكل حرف V أو W

:58: 
Open Compressor : ضاغط مفتوح
ضاغط يكون عمود دورانه خارج علبة الضاغط ، ويلزمه جوانة لمنع وسيط التبريد من التسّرب و لعزل حيّز وسيط التبريد عن الجو ، ويحتاج إلى رقابة وإشراف على تشغيله.

:58:
Refrigerant flow control : التحكم بجريان وسيط التبريد
ويكون عن طريق صمامات التحكم مثل صمام التمدد اليدوي أو الآلي .

:58:
Refrigerant oil mixture : مزيج الزيت ووسيط التبريد
احدى الخصائص الهامة لوسيط التبريد هي قابلية ذوبان وسيط التبريد بالزيت.
:58:

Refrigerant piping : أنابيب وسيط التبريد
شبكة أنابيب عائدة لوسيط التبريد تصنع من النحاس Copper أو النحاس الأصفر Brass أو ..

:58:
Refrigerant effect : التأثير التبريدي
كمية الحرارة التي يمتصها كل 1 كغ من وسيط التبريد عندما يتبحر من المكان المراد تبريده.
:58:

Refrigerant cylinder : اسطوانة وسيط التبريد
وعاء اسطواني مصنوع من الصلب ، يستعمل لتخزين ونقل وسيط التبريد.* 



:56::56::56::56:


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (21 سبتمبر 2009)

حمدا لله على سلامتك ودائما متميزة وشكرا على الموضوع وكل عام وانت بخير
وهذه هى دائرة التبريد


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (21 سبتمبر 2009)

ممكن صور لكل ماتقدم فى هذه المشاركة
الوان نوع اسطوانات التبريد




_كيفية التمييز بين أنواع الفريون المختلفة :_
جميع أنواع الفريون ليس لها رائحة أو لون مميز لذلك يصعب التمييز بينهما , ولهذا تكتب الشركات المنتجة على كل أسطوانة نوع الفريون الذى بداخله , ونظراً لأن فريون 12 , 22 ,502 هى الأكثر انتشاراً , فإن الشركات المنتجة تعطى لكل أسطوانة لون مميز للتعرف عليها عن بعد بخلاف الرقم المكتوب عليها وهذه الألوان كالآتى :
منقول
فريون 12 : اللون الأبيض .
فريون 22: اللون الأخضر .
فريون 502 : اللون البنفسجى . ( منقول للأمانة)


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (21 سبتمبر 2009)

Semi-Hermetic Compressor


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (21 سبتمبر 2009)

_Open Compressor _


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (21 سبتمبر 2009)

_Hermatic Compressor _


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (21 سبتمبر 2009)

Copper fitting


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (21 سبتمبر 2009)

Copper Tube


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (21 سبتمبر 2009)

وهذا هو EXPANSION VALVE


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (21 سبتمبر 2009)

وهذه دائرة ثلاجة المنزل


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (21 سبتمبر 2009)

للأمانة جميع الصور السابقة منقولة من عدة مواقع 
لكم جميعا تحياتى


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (23 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم استاذي الفاضل م عبد الناصر شكرا جدا علي الصور دي دايما يتكملني


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (23 سبتمبر 2009)

حمدا لله على سلامت حضرتك وليست تكملة بل توضيح بسيط من اجل الافادة وانتى دايما تفتحيلى المواضيع لأبدا بالتوضيح شكرا لحضرتك


----------



## نرمين احمد (18 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (18 يونيو 2010)

جزانا واياكي اختي


----------



## جسر الأمل (18 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## حسن العلو (3 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله في الجميع تحياتي لكم
حسن العلو اليونان


----------



## nasir4791 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## rays moon daneal (25 نوفمبر 2010)

ممكن من الاعضاء او اي شخص يستطيع في المساعدة على شرح عمل دارة المكييف بالسيارات وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## احمد محمد هادى (25 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ولكن ماهى افضل طرق شحن وحدات التبريد؟ 1)هل هى الطريقة السائلة ام الغازية؟ ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## helal73 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## abokarem2011mm (24 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة اود الشكر لكل العاملين با لمهندسين العرب لاننى اصبحت فنى تبريد وتكيف بفضل الله وفضلكم


----------



## مدحت رياض (8 يونيو 2011)

لفك الملف .. ما هي كلمة المرور


----------



## ر.م علي (17 يونيو 2011)

thanks


----------

